# How much should a 14 week old kitten weigh?



## Elise.x (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, Hank, was at the vets on Monday for his second injection and he was weighed again, 3 weeks ago he was 1kg, now hes 1.2kg, hes 14 weeks old, the vet said that its good that he has put weight on, and that hes not a skinny kitten, but he could do with putting on a bit more weight, He dosnt look skinny, but the vet also said that she could feel his bones and that he is quite a small cat for his age, He was on an all dry diet becuase he wont touch wet and were now feeding him 1 meal of raw a day as well as the dry, we do plan to change this to all raw once we can afford another freezer,but he just dosnt seem like a big eater, hes always been a picky eater if you know what i mean, and just nibbles here and there, we have tried giving him more than one meal of raw aday but he dosnt seem intrested?, its like he will eat his one meal than only wants to nibble on dry, we have tried putting down smaller portions of raw but he still dosnt eat any more than the one meal?

I know we cant do much about his eating habits and thats just the way and amount he wants to eat i suppose, but i was just wondering is 1.2kg quite underweight for a kitten of 14 weeks? Does anybody have a kitten of this age that weighs about this amount?

Thanks


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

It's an OK weight for a 14 week kitten. Some of mine (Burmese/Asians) are heavier than that at 14 weeks but certainly not all. If he is eating well and in good health generally then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Elise.x (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks for the replie, think i need to stop worring so much about my kitty lol 
Im glad his weight isnt to low then, thanks


----------

